# Art Forum Rules and Stuff:



## Blue (Mar 13, 2005)

*Revised by StoneWalker
*Revised by aburoYin
*Revised by Dirty Harry

This is the new art forum, where the people who create original art (this includes colorings) can keep their work separate from the endless rain of gfx stuff that was in the old museum.

Some basic rules:

1. *Don't Plagiarize*
Don't steal someone else's art and say it's yours. If you're found out, you will be ridiculed.

2. *Watch the Hentai*
Just because you drew it doesn't mean that that hentai is okay. Draw them a hankerchief or something (so no "glow-bulbs" or "light-sticks", if you get what I mean). A bum is fine if it doesn't have pimples  

3. *No Insulting Comments*
Criticism, when welcomed, is quite okay. But telling people that their work sucks will get you burninated. Further explained here.

4. *Do not bump your art threads* 
Unless you have new work to show. There are many threads that get posted 
here daily so give other people a chance to get their work seen.

5. *Naruto & Bleach fanart go in another section*
Post it in Naruto fanworks or Bleach fanworks, which ever is appropriate.

6. *Images that cross the line will be deleted.*
Think before you post.  Is your recent image a tasteless attempt at humor?  If the answer is yes, your post or thread will be deleted. 

Have fun, art away.

I noticed a lot of people advertising in here lately. I've moved some to the Ad Board, but others don't seem to belong there.

So any art contests, fanart sites, art communities, and anything else revolving around that can be posted here. Nothing more.


**Commenting Policy** - Double check this before going on your posting rampage. 

-Remember what this thread is for, and what the Requests Forum and Ad Board should be used for.
-No personal links here (ex.: "Check out my DevArt page!"). That can go into the Artist List thread
-And um..... yeah. RoCK TEH LoTuS.


----------



## Mangaka (Mar 13, 2005)

does this mean no more * look at my new sig* thead are not allowed no more ?? 

If yes then all I got to say is **  finnally =__= got tired of all the sigs ** 

new rules are great  good job


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 13, 2005)

those are allowed, they're just down a few forums


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 13, 2005)

Do frequent posters have to make an Art Thread? they get too long after a while T___T

can we make one thread a month instead? XD


----------



## ☠ (Mar 13, 2005)

Okay, so we can post colouring here even though they aren't 100% our own "original art"?   

If that is so, can you please move the Inane naruto manga color page thread to this forum?  : 

P.S. Thanks to whoever decided to reorganize the art forums. They really needed it.


----------



## Beldar (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah a hole section for art stuff was realy necesari, cause there're so many good artists here.
Hope everyone respect the new rules.
Cya!

Beldar


----------



## Blue (Mar 13, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Do frequent posters have to make an Art Thread? they get too long after a while T___T
> 
> can we make one thread a month instead? XD



You don't have to at all; just if you want it stuck or something...

You're welcome to keep up the thread spamming stone =D


----------



## Blue (Mar 13, 2005)

Morrigan said:
			
		

> Okay, so we can post colouring here even though they aren't 100% our own "original art"?
> 
> If that is so, can you please move the Inane naruto manga color page thread to this forum?
> 
> P.S. Thanks to whoever decided to reorganize the art forums. They really needed it.



Done and done, and you're welcome. Colorings are welcome here.

I'm an artist myself, and all those sig threads pushing my art thread off the page in like 20 seconds made me go


----------



## Strider-Hiryu (Mar 13, 2005)

lol soz kinda off topic but is the word burninated, form homestarrunner.coms 
TROGDOR the BURNINATOR
click here to see what i mean 

Rep me, u know this is funny!


----------



## Blue (Mar 13, 2005)

Strider-Hiryu said:
			
		

> lol soz kinda off topic but is the word burninated, form homestarrunner.coms
> TROGDOR the BURNINATOR
> click here to see what i mean
> 
> Rep me, u know this is funny!



Of course it is.


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 13, 2005)

and you people will have your 100% artist play ground, if you see a sig thread in here pm me or one of the mods and will gladly put it in place :]


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 15, 2005)

Ummm...I got this chick drawing, butg Im showing her tit, she is naked....If I cut out the tit can I post it here?

It doesnt show anymore, the other part is covered byn her leg.....


----------



## NS Gaara (Mar 16, 2005)

Do they have to be actual drawlings could it be designs created on Photoshop kinda like my signature It's original except the human face in the banner I got that pic from somewhere but I did put my own personal touch on the face but the design is all mine I have the .PSD to prove it


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> You don't have to at all; just if you want it stuck or something...
> 
> You're welcome to keep up the thread spamming stone =D



yayayayyaaayieee XD







			
				NS Gaara said:
			
		

> Do they have to be actual drawlings could it be designs created on Photoshop kinda like my signature It's original except the person in the banner I got that pic from somewhere but the design is all mine I have the .PSD to prove it



I think those go in the  Konoha Graphics Studio  n___n


----------



## NS Gaara (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh thanks stonewalker and sorry if i posted in the wrong spot I'm new


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Mar 29, 2005)

can i post a link to my deviant gallery?


----------



## excellence153 (May 29, 2005)

If I were to request a sig picture, where would I ask for one?  Is there a thread for it?


----------



## Geki (Jun 4, 2005)

Omg, what in the World does this have to do with Art?


----------



## Neji168 (Jul 21, 2005)

wat u really mean is to ...scan the picture u draw, upload it then post it up here for people to see right? cuz i have many picturez i drew...only the scanner can't scan them because the pencil mark too light, anyhow it can darken it with a pen.


----------



## cold-bloodedninja12 (Aug 3, 2005)

hey how can i update my art from here i know how to update it from the front page and all but how can u update it from here like putting ur picture as a post or repley or w/e, could someone p.m me and tell me


----------



## Fireglo (Sep 19, 2005)

So... would posting user created .MP3's be fine? My art form happens to be music and writing.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 17, 2006)

just wondering if i could make a thread here to direct people to one piece fanart i have on the one piece forum. that forum doesn't get as much traffic, so...


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 17, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> just wondering if i could make a thread here to direct people to one piece fanart i have on the one piece forum. that forum doesn't get as much traffic, so...



if you want to you could accidently misplace it here next time and i'd put it back  where it belongs O: ? or you could post it in the art discussion :3


@fireglo: if you made like the instrumental and so on, go ahead, if you modified with a song  editing program and its not your instrumental then post it in the graphics studio section.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 17, 2006)

but...wouldn't it be in the Music Department then?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

art discussion? theres a seperate forum for that?

ok, i guess when i finish my product i'll post it in here. my projects going to take a while anyway, plenty of time for reviews!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 18, 2006)

Art _discussion, _is basically in the art discussion thread, the stickied thread right here in the artist's gallery.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

didn't see that. thanks! i'm silly


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 17, 2007)

I sucks the roxxors, I can't find the fanart section T__T


----------



## Feathers! (Feb 21, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I sucks the roxxors, I can't find the fanart section T__T



Go to the Naruto section it is in Konoha fanworks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 22, 2007)

ah, I was looking in the artsection XD silly me


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 22, 2007)

i suggest posting the links in the first page


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah, I actually looked there when I couldn't find it, so that might help


----------



## Mariko (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi,

is the artist's gallery the good place to share non-manga related stuff (like artistic photos...)? 

If not, is there a place on NF where it is possible? 

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, you can make a thread for photography in this section ^^

If you like photography, you could also post in or take part in our


----------



## Mandy (Apr 15, 2014)

So we can just go ahead and make our threads then if we want to, or are the mods supposed to make it?

Sorry if this seems like a dumb question.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 15, 2014)

If you want to share your art, go ahead and make a thread :33

If you want to show GFX it's better if you go to , though


----------

